# Rare Plant Search info needed



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I have talked to forum members, plant forum members, Florida plant buisness's, Plant dealer in the north east, Thialand and the rest of Asia and Hawaii with no info produced on where I can get a Hoya Microphylla. I have sent messages to every hoya dealer on ebay and noone has it. Im also looking for a Peperomia Costa Rica. If anyone can help me out please do so. I have alot of time invested in searching and nothing has proven worth while. I have a few other plants on the list but these two are the toppers.

Michael


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I read on this webpage Cloud Jungle Epiphytes - Plant Catalog that he got a cutting of the peperomia Costa Rica from the UNCC McMillian Greenhouse in Charlotte. You could try giving them a call.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

poison beauties said:


> I have talked to forum members, plant forum members, Florida plant buisness's, Plant dealer in the north east, Thialand and the rest of Asia and Hawaii with no info produced on where I can get a Hoya Microphylla. I have sent messages to every hoya dealer on ebay and noone has it. Im also looking for a Peperomia Costa Rica. If anyone can help me out please do so. I have alot of time invested in searching and nothing has proven worth while. I have a few other plants on the list but these two are the toppers.
> 
> Michael




I sent a piece to Christine Burton if I remember right. She may have one available now. I think her eBay name is thehoyan or something like that. I also sent one to a guy who's ebay name is dmichael619. You could try them. I got rid of my plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

McMillian no longer has that Peperomia and I lost mine last winter. Nathan may have it so maybe he will see this post.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the leads, I will give them a go.

Michael


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

This lady may have some still:
https://auth.gardenweb.com/members/okie_deb


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Like Harry said, I'm sure Nate must have the Peperomia. If you not, I have a few plants that I believe might be similar, after looking at the photo of sp. Costa Rica on Harry's site.

The first is a Costa Rican sp. but this doesn't come from the same source and is slightly different.
The next 2 photos are P. serpens (Harry noted that his sp. Costa Rica might be this widespread sp.) The 2 I have are Peruvian in origin though.

I posted these for sale just 3 weeks ago, so I don't have much left, esp. the sp. Costa Rica
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ew-begonias-limited-ferns-various-others.html


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I should have some, I'll have to look around tonight. Those 2 chuck has are great, they set seed very easily


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> This lady may have some still:
> https://auth.gardenweb.com/members/okie_deb


She should. She bought my stock plant. Forgot about that.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

She says she does not have Microphylla, She overated its worth at $400 dollars a cutting as well.

Michael


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you say $400 _a cutting_?

As in $400 &$#@%@ US dollars?!?

Man o man--I am no pinko, never was. But there is something very wrong with a society where some people might spend $400 for plant cuttings. It's called overindulgence. 

I could understand $400 for:

--An Abronia (but I would not pay $800, hence I don't have one :-(;
--A date with, hmnn lessee--Tawny Peaks?;
--A Friday night plan for one's favorite team;
--A psittacine (they live a long time)
--A good suit.

But a plant cutting? With no guarantees? This only makes sense if it is to be the stock plant for a breeding project or a business investment. This is like the orchid weirdos at the orchid shows (I've been to many, I stand by the statement, and am prepared to defend it verbally and non-verbally--also, I read _The orchid Thief_)

OR PEOPLE WILLING TO SPEND $2000 on some designer dog, while some sweet dog is languishing in a shelter.

Look, I am for a free society. But freedom also means freedom to critique. 
And $400 for a cutting is an extravagance. It is almost obscene. 


*Okay here are my "expensive plants:"

--Anthurium scandens 'Panama'--$10
--Dischidia pectinoides (?) $15
--Haraella retrocalla--$18 (bad move, have since done better on Ebay)
--Murraya paniculata 10" pot--$25
--Tricyrtis 'Miyazaki 1 gal--$10.50
--Yucca filamentosa 'Colorguard' 1 Qt--$10 move, 
--Vriesea racinae--$10 

Of course, some of these guys have grown much bigger, but I simply do not assess them in terms of their price tag. 

(As for pets, I spent $75 for my NG Bluetongue in 1999, $90 for my Australian water dragon in 2001, and $35 for my Tylototriton. They are all still here .


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Addendum: To the OP--I ain't dissing you, but criticizing the "vendor" (or anyone who thinks this price makes sense)

Peace.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

More than likely a typo. Probably meant $40. It's fairly rare and extremely difficult to keep alive. She may have killed it.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats what I thought as well Antone, but she did say she could mae a living off that plant. My guess is that plant is dead or was sold off. She may have clipped it up in hopes of rooting a group of them which is near impossible as well. Seemed liked a sore spot so I did not ask too many questions. Another member got back the same responces as well that was searching for it for me as well.

No disrespect taken, The plant is worth $50-$100 bucks easy and I was offered more for mine and have offered more for another one. I do collect rare plants and use to have some reptiles that would make you sick to know what they cost. My albino green Iguana's were almost $7000 for the trio and luckily I had some nice stuff to trade towards them.
Im looking for the hoya microphylla, the pep. sp. costa rica and any other micro leaved vines preferrably circular leaved plants.

Michael


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll get some for you. Give me a little while.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Antone, any help is appreciated.

Michael


----------

